# 1970'S Bonanza!



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The sort of thing Jason King would wear.  Just cleaning them up prior to their departure.










Everite, pretty much mint, still with the H.Samuels presentation box.

















Swiss Emperor, in good condition and even more spectacularly awful.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Hey, I remember watching Jason King as a child. :yes: He was awesome, if that sort of thing was good enough for him, it should be good enough for anyone.:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Now Mark, these wouldn't be the very special watches you were going to offer me, would they? :rofl:

Your inbox appears to be full, by the way...


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

didnt Jason King have a bit of a problem with the constabulary over one of his habits?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

My Swiss Emporer says hi Mark had this for years still does the job though.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

AbingtonLad said:


> Your inbox appears to be full, by the way...


Oh, is it? 

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Cleared some space now.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice picks Mark&dombox.I think the very cool Jason King,would wear this one to.

My Fathers Regency. ^_^



















Jason is a ladies man,so inside is a ladies movement.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Lovely pic Sam, I like the case shape on these watches, still wouldn't want to wear one though.  The movements in Swiss Emperor and Everite are similarly disappointing.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

MarkF said:


> Lovely pic Sam, I like the case shape on these watches, still wouldn't want to wear one though.  The movements in Swiss Emperor and Everite are similarly disappointing.


Thankyou Mark,i guess i could wear it at a 70's themed party,its a shame the bracelet is an integral part of these watches,as i think a nice strap would give them a new lease of life.

Also the movement states 7 jewels,and on the dial it says 17 jewels! ^_^


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Swiss Emperor, in good condition and even more spectacularly awful.


Spectacularly awful it may be, but there's still a strange appeal...a girl might make it work with the right outfit, a change of gender might be what it needs!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I remember Everite watches being advertised on Radio Luxembourg in the 60's in between the fading and Jimmy Savile's warbling on the top twenty show (11.00 to midnight on Sundays). No wonder I was never any good at school on Mondays'.









Mike


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

With the right suit.....................

I'd have it on my wrist.

Bring it on Jason !!!


----------

